
The Crisis Facing America's Working Daughters - pmcpinto
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/02/working-daughters-eldercare/459249/?single_page=true
======
pigpaws
sexist article is sexist.

How can an "article" that is effectively about eldercare go out of its way to
disregard the fact that men have parents too... Do they think we simply
"...just spring out of holes in the ground"? and that we don't care for our
parents too?

Generalization is a two-way mirror.

They DO mention the idea that women have _gasp_ choices, however they simply
gloss over it, disregarding the idea.

This is not exactly the gleaming pride of journalistic integrity.... Oh. Its
the Atlantic. nevermind.

~~~
dbjacobs
Agreed. 57% are women caretakers [1]. So while it is a majority. I would not
label it a purely women's issue.

[1]
[http://www.bls.gov/news.release/elcare.nr0.htm](http://www.bls.gov/news.release/elcare.nr0.htm)

